# Wanting to switch to a african setup :-)



## msbabb (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I am ready to switch my community to an African setup. what a have is a 29 gal with an ehiem ecco 2234. Here is what I'm thinking for stocking. I've read to over stock cichlids so i was thinking 6-9 in the 29 gal. Please let me know what you think.

2-3 Labidochromis caeruleus Yellow Lab
2-3 Metriaclima estherae (Red) Red Zebra
2-3 Pseudotropheus saulosi Electric Blue

The tank would have a gravel substrate and have plenty of rocks and caves (but not to mant to cut down on water area). As far the water chem we are bless with hard water with a high pH.
Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's two too many species for a 29.

Take a look here and see how limited your options are with a 30" tank.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php
If you could score a 4' tank on craigslist or somewhere you'll thank yourself later. Trying to squeeze mbuna you want into a small tank is a slow (or fast) descent into unhappiness.

Perhaps you could do:
4 Labidochromis caeruleus
_or_
4 Iodotropheus sprengerae
_or_
1m 4 f Pseudotropheus saulosi

kevin


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> That's two too many species for a 29.


I agree ^

all I have in my 29 is 9 mixed baby africans that are moving into a bigger tank soon. 
africans can get very big. the species the above poster said, were good.
or you could set up a big Brevis tank or something.

let us know what you decide on!

-Ben


----------



## msbabb (Feb 14, 2009)

Perhaps you could do:
4 Labidochromis caeruleus
_or_
4 Iodotropheus sprengerae
_or_
1m 4 f Pseudotropheus saulosi

kevin[/quote]

Would these combonations work in my 29? Thanks to my upper level townhouse I am limited on size/weight and the fact that my wife said this is all I could have until we move into a bigger house.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the Pseudotropheus saulosi would work best; the males are blue and black while the females are orange/yellow - like two species for the price of one. Plus they're on the small side for mbuna.
More than one male won't work, so check that your supplier will give credit if you have to take a male or two back to try for more females.

Check them out in the library and species profiles...


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out this 29g with Saulosi. You can find all the info about it in the Your Tanks section. It was Tank of the month winner August 2006.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, so maybe more than one male would work...


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

It surprised me too. Especially since their conspecific temperament is stated as aggressive.


----------



## msbabb (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for showing me that. I did look it up and it is a 30 gallon tank. The down side for me is my 29 gal is 30" long a standard 30 gal is 36" long. If I understand everybody right its more about the length of the tank the how many gallons (with in reason). Please keep throwing me your ideas, they are very appreciated. For now I think there is a lot more research to be done on my part before I make any decisions.
Thanks Again :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You could easily do a very nice planted SA dwarf cichlid tank with either a pair of blue rams or a trio of apistos plus some dithers and cories. It can be colorful, but you're not worrying about aggression or fish growing out of your tank . . .


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Why not try a tang tank? That's what I would do if I were to switch my 25g. Calvus and shellies would be my choice.


----------



## kelbri (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 29g, and originally I wanted to do 1m/3f Labidochromis caeruleus, but after consideration, that gives me a pretty limited coloration to my tank. I have decided to go with 1m/3f Pseudotropheus saulosi because of the different colors found in males and females. Like others have said, 2 for the price of 1.


----------

